
Clever recruiter email, I thought for a second I was being asked on a podcast - andrewfromx
Subj: Looking for podcast guests<p>Body: I&#x27;m interviewing accomplished professionals and thought leaders about the challenges and experiences they’ve had with hiring and recruitment. Your feedback will inform our ongoing market research. There’s also the potential to be featured on our weekly podcast and&#x2F;or blog (with your permission of course)! Are you available to jump on a quick 15 minute call sometime in the next week to talk shop?
======
andrewfromx
But it's nothing different than, hey I'm a recuiter, are you looking for a new
job? I can place you.

------
davelnewton
... "Looking for potential podcast guests"

I don't really see the issue or anything interesting.

